# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  इनके कन्धों पर है "विश्व कप" की जिम्मेदारी.

## jalwa

विश्वकप क्रिकेट टूर्नामेंट पर कब्ज़ा जमाने के लिए भारतीय खिलाड़ी तैयार हैं. विश्व कप के अवसर पर इस विशेष सूत्र में एक नजर उन खिलाड़ियों पर , जिनके कन्धों पर इस कप को जीतने की जिम्मेदारी है.

----------


## jalwa

महेंद्र सिंह धोनी, (कप्तान भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम)
7 जुलाई 1981 को रांची में जन्मे "धोनी" भारतीय टीम के कप्तान हैं. उन्होंने अपना पहला एकदिवसीय मैच 23 दिसंबर 2004 को बंगलादेश के खिलाफ चटगाँव में खेला था. धोनी ने अब तक कुल मिला कर 177 वन डे मैच खेले हैं. जिनमें उन्होंने 7 शतक और 37 अर्धशतकों की सहायता से 5808 रन बनाए हैं. उन्होंने 174 कैच लपके हैं और 57 खिलाड़ियों को स्टंप आउट भी किया है. धोनी को अभी तक विश्व कप के तीन मैचों में खेलने का मौका मिला है. जिनमें उन्होंने 29 रन बनाए हैं और 5 खिलाड़ियों को कैच करने के अलावा 2 को स्टंप भी किया है.

----------


## jalwa

वीरेंद्र सहवाग. 
सहवाग विश्व कप के लिए भारतीय टीम के उपकप्तान हैं. 20 अक्तूबर 1978 को पैदा होने वाले सहवाग ने अपना पहला मैच 1 अप्रेल 1999 को पकिस्तान के खिलाफ मोहाली में खेला था. अब तक सहवाग ने कुल मिलकर 228 वनडे मैच खेले हैं जिनमें उन्होंने 13 शतक और 26 अर्धशतक की मदद से 7380 रन बनाए हैं. सहवाग ने 87 खिलाड़ियों को कैच भी किया है .एक गेंदबाज के तौर पर वे 92 विकेट भी हासिल कर चुके हैं. अब तक उन्होंने विश्व कप के 14 मैच भी खेले हैं. जिनमें 463 रन बनाए हैं.

----------


## jalwa

सचिन रमेश तेंदुलकर का जन्म 24 अप्रैल 1973 को मुम्बई में हुआ। सचिन क्रिकेट के इतिहास में विश्व के सर्वश्रेष्ठ बल्लेबाजों में गिने जाते हैं।।उन्होंने अपने खेल की शुरुआत 1989 मे की थी। वे बल्लेबाजी में कई कीर्तिमान स्थापित कर चुके हैं। उन्होंने टेस्ट व एक दिवसीय क्रिकेट, दोनों मे सर्वाधिक शतक अर्जित किये हैं। वे टेस्ट क्रिकेट में सबसे ज़्यादा रन बनाने वाले बल्लेबाज़ है। इसके साथ टेस्ट क्रिकेट में 14000 से अधिक रन बनाने वाले वे विश्व के एकमात्र खिलाड़ी हैं। एकदिवसीय मैचों मे भी उन्हें कुल सर्वाधिक रन बनाने का कीर्तिमान प्राप्त है। उन्होंने अपना पहला प्रथम श्रेणी क्रिकेट मैच मुंबई के लिये 14 वर्ष की उम्र मे खेला। उनके अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय खेल जीवन की शुरुआत 1989मे पाकिस्तान के खिलाफ कराची से हुई।

----------


## jalwa

14 अक्तूबर 1981 को दिल्ली में पैदा होने वाले गौतम गंभीर ने अपना पहला मैच 11 अप्रेल 2003 को ढाका में बंगलादेश के खिलाफ खेला . उन्हें अब तक 105 मैच खेलने का मौक़ा मिला है. जिनमें उन्होंने 9 शतक और 21 अर्धशतक की सहायता से 3680 रन बनाए हैं. गंभीर अपना पहला विश्वकप खेल 
रहे हैं.

----------


## jalwa

युवराज सिंह 
युवी के नाम से मशहूर युवराज सिंह का जन्म 12 जनवरी 1981 को चंडीगढ़ में हुआ . उन्होंने अपना पहला मैच 3 अक्तूबर 2000 को नैरोबी में केन्या के खिलाफ खेला . अभी तक उन्होंने कुल मिलाकर 265 मैच खेले हैं. उसमें उन्होंने 12 शतक तथा 45 अर्धशतक की सहायता से 7689 रन बनाए हैं. 81 खिलाड़ियों को कैच लपकने वाले युवराज नें एक गेंदबाज  के तौर पर 94 विकेट भी हासिल किये हैं. युवराज को विश्व कप में 14 मैच खेलने का अवसर मिला है. जिनमें उन्होंने 376 रन बनाए हैं. और 5 विकेट प्राप्त किये हैं.

----------


## draculla

*बहुत बढियाँ मेरा सवाल 
क्या सचिन तेंदुलकर के 1981 में खेलना शुरू किया था?
कृपया बताये?*

----------


## jalwa

> *बहुत बढियाँ मेरा सवाल 
> क्या सचिन तेंदुलकर के 1981 में खेलना शुरू किया था?
> कृपया बताये?*


ड्रेकुला जी, सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद. मित्र टाइपिंग की गलती के लिए खेद है. बाकी ध्यान दिलाने के लिए धन्यवाद.

----------


## saam

बहोत अच्छे जलवा जी.

----------


## jalwa

> बहोत अच्छे जलवा जी.


साम भाई सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए आभार.. सूत्र आगे जारी है..............

----------


## dev b

प्रिय मित्र जलवा जी नमस्कार ,सब से पहले आप को नियामक बनने पर बधाई मित्र . तबियत खराब होने की वजहा से कुछ दिन फोरम पर नहीं आ पाया , मुझे खेद है

----------


## dev b

बHUत  अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र , कृपया जारी रखे

----------


## jalwa

युवराज सिंह के बाद नंबर आता है "सुरेश रैना" का. 
सुरेश रैना, 
रैना का जन्म 27 नवम्बर को गाजियाबाद में हुआ था. इन्होने पहला मैच 30 जुलाई 2005 को श्रीलंका के खिलाफ दाम्बुला में खेला था. उन्होंने अब तक 111 मैच खेले हैं. जिनमें उन्होंने 3 शतक और 13 अर्धशतकों की सहायता से 2639 रन बनाए हैं. 47 खिलाड़ियों को लपकने वाले रैना ने सात विकेट भी हासिल किये हैं. रैना भी अपना पहला विश्व कप खेल रहे हैं.

----------


## jalwa

> प्रिय मित्र जलवा जी नमस्कार ,सब से पहले आप को नियामक बनने पर बधाई मित्र . तबियत खराब होने की वजहा से कुछ दिन फोरम पर नहीं आ पाया , मुझे खेद है





> बHUत  अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र , कृपया जारी रखे


 धन्यवाद मित्र, आपके अच्छे स्वास्थ्य की कामना करता हूँ. 
सूत्र आगे जारी है. आपका सहयोग अपेक्षित है.

----------


## dev b

*प्रिय मित्र सुरेश रैना के पिता जिला गाज़ियाबाद के मुराद नगर ऑर्डिनेंस फेक्ट्री में कार्य करते है . अब सुरेश रैना का मकान गाज़ियाबाद के राज नगर में है . परन्तु पहले वे अपने पिता के मुरादनगर के सरकारी मकान में रहते थे 




 Originally Posted by jalwa


युवराज सिंह के बाद नंबर आता है "सुरेश रैना" का. 
सुरेश रैना, 
रैना का जन्म 27 नवम्बर को गाजियाबाद में हुआ था. इन्होने पहला मैच 30 जुलाई 2005 को श्रीलंका के खिलाफ दाम्बुला में खेला था. उन्होंने अब तक 111 मैच खेले हैं. जिनमें उन्होंने 3 शतक और 13 अर्धशतकों की सहायता से 2639 रन बनाए हैं. 47 खिलाड़ियों को लपकने वाले रैना ने सात विकेट भी हासिल किये हैं. रैना भी अपना पहला विश्व कप खेल रहे हैं. 


*

----------


## jalwa

विराट कोहली ,
5 नवम्बर 1988 को दिल्ली में पैदा होने वाले कोहली नें अपना पहला मैच 18 अगस्त 2008 को दाम्बुला में खेला. अब तक 45 मैच खेल चुके विराट नें चार शतक और बारह अर्धशतकों की मदद से 1672 रन बनाए हैं. बतौर एक फील्डर उन्होंने 20 खिलाड़ियों को कैच आउट भी किया है. विराट को भी पहली बार विश्व कप में खेलने का मौक़ा मिल रहा है.

----------


## dev b

प्रिय मित्र मै जिस  लायक हु , हमेशा आप के साथ हु 


> धन्यवाद मित्र, आपके अच्छे स्वास्थ्य की कामना करता हूँ. 
> सूत्र आगे जारी है. आपका सहयोग अपेक्षित है.

----------


## dev b

श्री धोनी का पेत्रक मकान उतरांचल में है , और इन का विवाह भी उतरांचल में साक्षी जी के साथ हुआ था 


> महेंद्र सिंह धोनी, (कप्तान भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम)
> 7 जुलाई 1981 को रांची में जन्मे "धोनी" भारतीय टीम के कप्तान हैं. उन्होंने अपना पहला एकदिवसीय मैच 23 दिसंबर 2004 को बंगलादेश के खिलाफ चटगाँव में खेला था. धोनी ने अब तक कुल मिला कर 177 वन डे मैच खेले हैं. जिनमें उन्होंने 7 शतक और 37 अर्धशतकों की सहायता से 5808 रन बनाए हैं. उन्होंने 174 कैच लपके हैं और 57 खिलाड़ियों को स्टंप आउट भी किया है. धोनी को अभी तक विश्व कप के तीन मैचों में खेलने का मौका मिला है. जिनमें उन्होंने 29 रन बनाए हैं और 5 खिलाड़ियों को कैच करने के अलावा 2 को स्टंप भी किया है.

----------


## jalwa

> प्रिय मित्र मै जिस  लायक हु , हमेशा आप के साथ हु


धन्यवाद मित्र, दरअसल मैं यह सब  खिलाड़ियों के बारे में इंटरनेट से जानकारियाँ ले कर टाइपिंग कर के लिख रहा हूँ इस लिए जवाब देने में थोड़ी देर लग रही है . बाकी आपसे सदैव सहयोग की आशा है.  
अब नंबर आता है "युसूफ पठान" का. 
इरफ़ान पठान के बड़े भाई युसूफ पठान का जन्म 17 नवम्बर 1982 को बडौदा में हुआ . उन्होंने अब तक 45 मैच खेले हैं जिनमें दो शतक और दो अर्धशतक की मदद से 694 रन बनाए हैं. 14 खिलाड़ियों को कैच करने वाले युसूफ नें एक गेंदबाज के तौर पर 30 विकेट भी लिए हैं.युसूफ को भी पहली बार विश्व कप खेलने का मौका मिल रहा है. मात्र एक दो ओवर में मैच का नतीजा बदलने की ताकत रखने वाले युसूफ से इस वर्डकप में बहुत आशाएं हैं.

----------


## dev b

सहवाग को नजफगढ़ का नवाव भी कहा जाता है 


> वीरेंद्र सहवाग. 
> सहवाग विश्व कप के लिए भारतीय टीम के उपकप्तान हैं. 20 अक्तूबर 1978 को पैदा होने वाले सहवाग ने अपना पहला मैच 1 अप्रेल 1999 को पकिस्तान के खिलाफ मोहाली में खेला था. अब तक सहवाग ने कुल मिलकर 228 वनडे मैच खेले हैं जिनमें उन्होंने 13 शतक और 26 अर्धशतक की मदद से 7380 रन बनाए हैं. सहवाग ने 87 खिलाड़ियों को कैच भी किया है .एक गेंदबाज के तौर पर वे 92 विकेट भी हासिल कर चुके हैं. अब तक उन्होंने विश्व कप के 14 मैच भी खेले हैं. जिनमें 463 रन बनाए हैं.

----------


## jalwa

> सहवाग को नजफगढ़ का नवाव भी कहा जाता है


हाँ .. और इनकी ससुराल दिल्ली के सदर बाजार क्षेत्र में पहाड़ी धीरज नामक स्थान पर स्थित  है. इस बार विश्व कप में दिल्ली के तीन लड़कों "सहवाग, गंभीर और विराट कोहली" पर बहुत बड़ा दारोमदार है.

----------


## dev b

आप ने बिलकुल ठीक कहा मित्र 


> हाँ .. और इनकी ससुराल दिल्ली के सदर बाजार क्षेत्र में पहाड़ी धीरज नामक स्थान पर स्थित  है. इस बार विश्व कप में दिल्ली के तीन लड़कों "सहवाग, गंभीर और विराट कोहली" पर बहुत बड़ा दारोमदार है.

----------


## jalwa

यहाँ मैं एक और महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी देना चाहूँगा. "गौतम गंभीर" के पिता का दिल्ली के "गांधी नगर" क्षेत्र में कपडे का होलसेल का बहुत बड़ा कारोबार है.

----------


## dev b

और मित्र गौतम गंभीर  जी स्वभाव से भी गंभीर है 


> यहाँ मैं एक और महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी देना चाहूँगा. "गौतम गंभीर" के पिता का दिल्ली के "गांधी नगर" क्षेत्र में कपडे का होलसेल का बहुत बड़ा कारोबार है.

----------


## dev b

युसुस पठान के पिता मस्जिद में मौलवी थे 


> धन्यवाद मित्र, दरअसल मैं यह सब  खिलाड़ियों के बारे में इंटरनेट से जानकारियाँ ले कर टाइपिंग कर के लिख रहा हूँ इस लिए जवाब देने में थोड़ी देर लग रही है . बाकी आपसे सदैव सहयोग की आशा है.  
> अब नंबर आता है "युसूफ पठान" का. 
> इरफ़ान पठान के बड़े भाई युसूफ पठान का जन्म 17 नवम्बर 1982 को बडौदा में हुआ . उन्होंने अब तक 45 मैच खेले हैं जिनमें दो शतक और दो अर्धशतक की मदद से 694 रन बनाए हैं. 14 खिलाड़ियों को कैच करने वाले युसूफ नें एक गेंदबाज के तौर पर 30 विकेट भी लिए हैं.युसूफ को भी पहली बार विश्व कप खेलने का मौका मिल रहा है. मात्र एक दो ओवर में मैच का नतीजा बदलने की ताकत रखने वाले युसूफ से इस वर्डकप में बहुत आशाएं हैं.

----------


## jalwa

> युसुस पठान के पिता मस्जिद में मौलवी थे


बिलकुल सही देव भाई .. बल्कि यूँ कहें तो सही रहेगा की वे .. अभी भी मस्जिद के मौलवी हैं. 

अब बारी है  जहीर खान की... 
 जहीर खान. विश्व कप में तेज गेंदबाजी की अगुवाई का जिम्मा जहीर खान पर है. जो 7 अक्तूबर 1978 को महाराष्ट्र में पैदा हुए हैं. इन्होने अपना पहला मैच 3 अक्तूबर 2000 को नैरोबी में खेला. ज़हीर अब तक 182 मैच खेल चुके हैं. इन मैचों में उन्होंने 252 विकेट हासिल की हैं और 763 रन बनाए हैं. 38 कैच लपकने वाले ज़हीर खान विश्व कप में भी 13 मैच खेल चुके हैं ,जिनमें उन्होंने 34 रन बनाए हैं और 23 विकेट भी प्राप्त की हैं.

----------


## jalwa

हरभजन सिंह . मौजूदा टीम के सबसे सीनियर स्पिन गेंदबाज 3 जुलाई 1980 को पैदा हुए. पहला मैच 17 अप्रैल 1998 को शारजाह में खेलने वाले भज्जी अब तक 217 मैच खेल चुके हैं . इन्होनें इनमें 246 विकेट भी ली हैं.  और 1125 रन बनाए हैं. भज्जी विश्वकप के 12 मैचों में भी खेले हैं और जिनमें उन्होंने 11 विकटें भी हासिल की हैं. .

----------


## jalwa

पियूष चावला. 
पियूष चावला 24 दिसंबर 1988 को अलीगढ में पैदा हुए . अपना पहला मैच 12 मई 2007 को बंगलादेश के खिलाफ ढाका में खेलने वाले पियूष नें अब तक 22 मैच खेले हैं,जिनमें उन्होंने 36 रन बनाए हैं. और 28 विकेट हासिल किये हैं. चावला को पहली बार विश्वकप खेलने का मौक़ा मिला है.

----------


## jalwa

मुनाफ पटेल, 
मुनाफ पटेल 12 जुलाई 1983 को गुजरात में पैदा हुए. मुनाफ को पहला मैच 3 अप्रैल 2006 को इंग्लैण्ड के खिलाफ खेलने का मौका मिला . अब तक कुल मिलाकर 54 मैच खेल चुके मुनाफ ने 73 रन बनाए हैं और 65 विकेट हासिल किये हैं. उन्हें विश्व कप में तीन मैच खेलने का मौका मिला है.

----------


## jalwa

आशीष नेहरा,
आशीष नेहरा का जन्म 29 अप्रैल 1979 को दिल्ली में हुआ. अपना पहला मैच 24 जून 2001 को हरारे में जिम्बाब्वे के खिलाफ खेलने वाले नेहरा ने अब तक 117 मैच खेले हैं .इन मैचों में उन्होंने 77 रन बनाए हैं और 154 विकेट हासिल किये हैं. नेहरा ने विश्व कप में भी 9 मैच खेले हैं ,जिनमें उन्होंने 15 विकेट प्राप्त की हैं.

----------


## jalwa

एस . श्रीसंत, 
एस. श्रीसंत का जन्म केरल के कोटामंगलम में 6 फरवरी 1983 को हुआ. श्रीसंत ने पहला मैच श्रीलंका के विरुद्ध 25 अक्तूबर 2005 में खेला. अभी तक श्रीसंत ने 51 एकदिवसीय मैच खेले हैं जिसमें उन्होंने 75 विकेट हासिल किये हैं. इस बार के विश्वकप में ज़हीर खान के साथ उनके कन्धों पर बोलिंग की जिम्मेदारी रहेगी.

----------


## jalwa

आर अशविन, 
रविचंद्रन अशविन 17 सितम्बर 1986 को चेन्नई में पैदा हुए. उन्होंने श्रीलंका के खिलाफ अपना पहला मैच 5 जून 2010 को खेला. अब तक वे 7 एकदिवसीय मैच खेल चुके हैं. जिनमें उन्होंने 14 विकेट हासिल किये हैं. अशविन उन खिलाड़ियों में शामिल हैं जो पहली बार विश्वकप में खेल रहे हैं.

----------


## kally

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## jalwa

> अच्छा सूत्र है


सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद. कृपया आप भी इसमें सहयोग करें.

----------


## dev b

श्री युवराज सिंह के पिता मशहूर क्रिकेटर श्री योगराज सिंह जी है 


> युवराज सिंह 
> युवी के नाम से मशहूर युवराज सिंह का जन्म 12 जनवरी 1981 को चंडीगढ़ में हुआ . उन्होंने अपना पहला मैच 3 अक्तूबर 2000 को नैरोबी में केन्या के खिलाफ खेला . अभी तक उन्होंने कुल मिलाकर 265 मैच खेले हैं. उसमें उन्होंने 12 शतक तथा 45 अर्धशतक की सहायता से 7689 रन बनाए हैं. 81 खिलाड़ियों को कैच लपकने वाले युवराज नें एक गेंदबाज  के तौर पर 94 विकेट भी हासिल किये हैं. युवराज को विश्व कप में 14 मैच खेलने का अवसर मिला है. जिनमें उन्होंने 376 रन बनाए हैं. और 5 विकेट प्राप्त किये हैं.

----------


## dev b

श्री s .श्रीसंत ने १ समारोह में कुबूल किया था की वो प्रियंका चौपडा से प्यार करते है 


> एस . श्रीसंत, 
> एस. श्रीसंत का जन्म केरल के कोटामंगलम में 6 फरवरी 1983 को हुआ. श्रीसंत ने पहला मैच श्रीलंका के विरुद्ध 25 अक्तूबर 2005 में खेला. अभी तक श्रीसंत ने 51 एकदिवसीय मैच खेले हैं जिसमें उन्होंने 75 विकेट हासिल किये हैं. इस बार के विश्वकप में ज़हीर खान के साथ उनके कन्धों पर बोलिंग की जिम्मेदारी रहेगी.

----------


## dev b

अति उत्तम सूत्र है मित्र , कृपया इसे जारी रखे

----------


## dev b

श्री s .  श्रीसंत डांस अछा करते है 


> एस . श्रीसंत, 
> एस. श्रीसंत का जन्म केरल के कोटामंगलम में 6 फरवरी 1983 को हुआ. श्रीसंत ने पहला मैच श्रीलंका के विरुद्ध 25 अक्तूबर 2005 में खेला. अभी तक श्रीसंत ने 51 एकदिवसीय मैच खेले हैं जिसमें उन्होंने 75 विकेट हासिल किये हैं. इस बार के विश्वकप में ज़हीर खान के साथ उनके कन्धों पर बोलिंग की जिम्मेदारी रहेगी.

----------

